# Dark Base 900 Pro - Usb Front Panel defekt.



## Murdolog (3. November 2020)

Moinsen,. 
Bei meinem DB 900 Pro R1  hat scheinbar  die linke Seite der USB Ports ein Wackelkontakt, und ein Port geht mittlerweile überhaupt nicht mehr. Leider bin grade knapp aus der Garantiezeit raus ,so ca. 4-5Jahre.
Meine Frage wäre ,kann man das Frontpanel einzeln nachkaufen, evtl. sogar das von der Revision 2 ? 

MfG aus Hamburg


----------



## be quiet! Support (4. November 2020)

Das von der Rev. 2 müsste gehen.
Hier würde dann zwar der Reset Knopf wegfallen aber alles andere müsste funktionieren.
Nimm doch gerne einmal Kontakt zu uns per mail auf.

VG

Marco


----------

